
Ask HN: What are people's main sources of articles these days? - xenyal
I use HN as my primary source of news and articles these days as I&#x27;m having difficulty finding alternative sources for tech news, along with meaningful commentary. I find that the variety of article sources on here quite abundant, but aside from finding them on HN, how are people stumbling upon them otherwise?
======
_aleph2c_
I used to enjoy futurology until it was taken over by the eco-crowd:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/)
(I have been working in renewable energy since 2004 and have planted over a
million trees, but I would like to get tech news without a political agenda)

lobsters: [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) is pretty good for drilling
down into a specific technology.

